

Make Your Startup a Rocketship. 65+ Episodes. Thousands of Listeners - goldvine
http://rocketship.fm/

======
studiofellow
Congrats, the new site looks fantastic.

You 3 do some of the best interviews of any podcast out there.

------
fmotlik
Been listening to the RocketShip a ton. It's awesome. Too many good ones to
pick a favourite

~~~
goldvine
Thanks man! We've gotta get you on - burn through the whole team ;-)

I love the passion in the Codeship story and seeing the different perspectives
each of you have.

Guess which startup shirt I'm wearing on launch day ;-)

~~~
fmotlik
Nice, happy to come on anytime :). Intimidating list of speakers you already
had, so I'll bring my best.

------
manualwise
Congrats. Love the new design. Excited to see where this is going. Great great
interviews!

